# My New Shetland Lambs



## ttHeidi (Jul 18, 2009)

I finally bought some sheep and decided to join BackYarkHerds Forum.    We've had them for about 2 days now and just love them.  We are working on gaining their trust so we can pet them and have them follow us.  The wethered ram is on the left, Thunder, and the ewe is on the right, Charlotte.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 18, 2009)

to the herd!

They are some nice looking sheep.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

goodlooking sheep


----------

